# Official swap!! Lidded box



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

People were asking for it so here it is. Time to start another swap! This time we are going with a lidded box. Get creative! The rules are simple. I am going to run this swap, and placing the deadline for Sunday June 30th at 9pm EST. This will give everyone time to complete their projects and get a little extravagant if you wish to. Use whatever wood you have, but keep the overall cost down. Size will be limited to 12"x12"x5 1/2" which is the size for a large USPS flat rate box. 

To enter, email me a photo of your completed box, name, address, and a little info on the project and your name will go on the list. 

Once the deadline is up, those names will go to rrbrown to be put into a hat and drawn at random to determine who sends to who. He will then PM each person to notify them of who they are sending to and then the shipping will begin. 

*Bullet points... 

Building: a box with a lid 

Deadline: June 30th 9pm EST 

How to enter: email me a photo of your completed entry, with name, member name, and address [email protected] 

Size: 12"x12"x5 1/2" *

I think that should do it for now. If you have any questions, let me know. I will respond as quick as I can. 

Let the building begin!!!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks like the rules are simple enough a time is set for completion so let's begin. Thanks for getting this going and also for posting it in the general as well as project showcase.

Jerry


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

I might have enough time to do this project


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Just over 3 weeks might not be enough time for some. Just my opinion a month would be better. Some people work only on weekends and outside. get some bad weather or a weekend you have other plans already and it's not enough time for some.

Firemedics idea of someone other then the person seeing the pictures pick the names is also a better plan to avoid problems down the road. I'll pick the names if you would like. 

You also just as with the marking gauge swap send your photo to a 3rd party just to be fair.

Just my opinion.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Join in the swap*

I'm game come on in the water is not cold. 

Jerry


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

it sounds interesting, would this "lidded box" include one turned on a lathe?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

guglipm63 said:


> it sounds interesting, would this "lidded box" include one turned on a lathe?


I would think so.... it is just a round box...

I am hoping to get in on this, but not sure if I will have time. The Baileigh build took a lot of my time, and now my honey do list seems insurmountable. If I can do it, you will get a pic....


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Style of box*

Yes as long as it fits in the box stated in the rules you are okay you can add embellishments as well but you are to keep the cost down

Jerry


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> Yes as long as it fits in the box stated in the rules you are okay you can add embellishments as well but you are to keep the cost down
> 
> Jerry


thank you, if I can squeeze some time in this sounds fun


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

guglipm63 said:


> it sounds interesting, would this "lidded box" include one turned on a lathe?


why not?

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm thinking a dovetail box might be good. I've seen someone build one from start to finish putting on varnish in 45 min. I'm not that fast but I think I can make one in a weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ill see how my time goes, would like another one, the mallet swaps were awesome. I have another to do on another forum 1st, meant to be studying right about now


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

rrbrown said:


> Just over 3 weeks might not be enough time for some. Just my opinion a month would be better. Some people work only on weekends and outside. get some bad weather or a weekend you have other plans already and it's not enough time for some.
> 
> Firemedics idea of someone other then the person seeing the pictures pick the names is also a better plan to avoid problems down the road. I'll pick the names if you would like.
> 
> ...


That is fine, I will send you the list of names when the deadline is up and you can pick them. Would you like me to also send you my photo for entry?

As far as deadline goes, we will see how reactions are going when it gets closer and maybe extend it a week depending on how many think they can finish in that time.


----------



## SawdusttillSunset (Mar 15, 2012)

Just to double check, you enter *after* your box is done?

Even if I can't participate, I'm still going to be watching this thread like a hawk!


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*finished item*

Yes you finish the item / box send photo to a third party rrbrown in this case that qualifies you to officially to be in the swap. That is not to say / post that you are working on it and having fun in the process.

Jerry


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

wood shavings said:


> Yes you finish the item / box send photo to a third party rrbrown in this case that qualifies you to officially to be in the swap. That is not to say / post that you are working on it and having fun in the process.
> 
> Jerry


Photos will be sent to me. I will then send a list of members that submitted a photo to rrbrown who will then choose names at random to see who sends to who. He will then notify everyone by PM so no one but him knows who is getting a box from who. 

On another note, the deadline has been EXTENDED to June 15th!! That will give a little extra time seeing how a lot of people will likely not be in the shop on Memorial Day.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

The deadline has been EXTENDED to June 15th!! That will give a little extra time seeing how a lot of people will likely not be in the shop on Memorial Day.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Black540i said:


> That is fine, I will send you the list of names when the deadline is up and you can pick them. Would you like me to also send you my photo for entry?
> 
> As far as deadline goes, we will see how reactions are going when it gets closer and maybe extend it a week depending on how many think they can finish in that time.


If the deadline is not far enough out then people won't even try. You have Memorial Day coming up so that weekend is out, Mother's Day is Sunday so that weekend or at least day is probably out.

As I said two post for the same thing does not work. What gets posted in one does not get posted in the other. So I'm merging both of those threads. I would have already done that but I couldn't find the other one at that time.

I will gladly take care of the names once entered but I suggest you send your photo to wood shavings. That way even I don't know what yours looks like. That was how it worked in the marking gauge swap. 

The marking gauge swap had more then a month and still had to extend it a week. Baileigh's contest had a month and at least one person could not make the deadline. I'm not trying to take over or give you a hard time here. It's just after the first two swaps and the contest we have learned a few things and to ignore those things would not be smart. When problem come up things get out of hand it creates more work for me but more intentionally hurts the forum image and experience.

My suggestion is this.

*Move the deadline to June 30th 9:00 PM to have everyone's pictures submitted to be entered* 

*Everyone try to have the packages out either before or right after July 4th.* No matter what postal service will be delayed because of the holiday.

*I will merge both threads*.

*We can post the picture thread in the Project Showcase section.*

The idea of the swap is to share and showcase everyone's work as well as to have fun. The rules should be set up to help achieve higher participation and quality which will make the whole swap more successful.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I am going to try to make the deadline. I have never made a box before, the closest thing is some drawers for my shop, so don't be surprised if mine looks alot like a drawer with a lid!


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

*Please read post one again for the rules and deadline. I was asked to change the date. 

I also will be sending out the mail to list.*


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Now that the deadline has been extended, I'm sure you will get more participants. I know I will most likely be able to.

Thanks, RRBrown, for helping arrange this as well. I'm sure you are a little frustrated, but it is much appreciated.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Huge thanks to rrbrown for his assistance and making very valid points. 

I went ahead and made an email acct specifically for this swap so I can keep track of everything a little easier. That email address is [email protected] to be easy. I will update the first post as well.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes thank you rrbrown. This is a more reasonable timeline. It allows quality and avoids haste


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

guglipm63 said:


> Yes thank you rrbrown. This is a more reasonable timeline. It allows quality and avoids haste


heh, to get good quality from me, the deadline will need to be extended a few years so i can learn. this older newbie learns (and moves) more slowly than when he was younger


----------



## Old Air Force (Jan 14, 2013)

I may be tempted to try this one. I've never made anything but a crude box before, but it sounds like a fun challenge. We'll see how it goes. Any suggestions for a simple but nice looking box? I will pretty much be limited to using hand tools unless I win the lottery or something.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

My thanks go out to all that are making this swap valid in all respects, time frame, rules, who exchanges with whom you get the idea. Once again thanks.

Jerry


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

*A timely post on another forum ...*

A timely post on another forum was one that included this:

*EDIT* the PDF is larger than the max for attachments, so I cannot attach it.

So, here is the post on the other forum:

http://www.routerforums.com/mikes-gallery/41303-magic-boxes.html


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> I am going to try to make the deadline. I have never made a box before, the closest thing is some drawers for my shop, so don't be surprised if mine looks alot like a drawer with a lid!


that's so funny.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Fun thinking about the build*

Nice to see folks getting involved and asking questions about what can be built / allowed that means you are thinking and pushing your skills to the next level. A box is something with a top, bottom and sides, can have one continuous side, three, four or more sides that is for you to decide. A box need not have hinges it can slide apart, have a top that slides off, twist off or simply lifts off these are just a few of the way a box can be created. now go and have fun. Side note I will be back in town mid Sunday from a visit with relative to help answer any questions. 

Jerry


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Materials have to originate from a tree?


----------



## Lanny0134 (Apr 21, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Materials have to originate from a tree?


Some smart alec will probably build a box out of India rubber.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Lanny0134 said:


> Some smart alec will probably build a box out of India rubber.


I was gonna lay mine out tonite. Some recycled materials.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm trying to think outside the box.

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I'm just thinking about the box


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

Sooo if the deadline is June 30th I'm definitely in???...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Does cardboard count, it is 'wood'


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Does cardboard count, it is 'wood'



lol If you can figure out a way to inlay and route it I will swap with you haha


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I can route and inlay


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> I can route and inlay


Get creative, have some fun with it! I know I intend to do some stuff I've never tried before as well. Looking forward to seeing what you can come up with. 

As a note to everyone, keep in mind that the USPS box may be 12x12x5 1/2 but you're going to want room to wrap it with bubble wrap to keep it safe as well.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I suppose then you could take a 12 in cardboard tube and glue vernier on it...


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

guglipm63 said:


> I suppose then you could take a 12 in cardboard tube and glue vernier on it...


I think so - what's vernier?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> I think so - what's vernier?


very thin sliced wood


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

guglipm63 said:


> very thin sliced wood


oops and I can't spell


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Like veneer


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

I will join in on this one.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Im not in this, just making an observation. It seems to me it makes more sence and sounds more fair if everyone that wants in is just randomly paired and no one see's pics untill the reciepient recieves the packages and posts pics. Thats the way pen swaps work and it always works and theres never anyone questioning pairings because someone got to see pics before pairings were made.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Im not in this, just making an observation. It seems to me it makes more sence and sounds more fair if everyone that wants in is just randomly paired and no one see's pics untill the reciepient recieves the packages and posts pics. Thats the way pen swaps work and it always works and theres never anyone questioning pairings because someone got to see pics before pairings were made.:thumbsup:


The way we are doing it leaves no questions either. I get the completed photos emailed to me which enters you into the swap. When the deadline is up, I give the names to rrbrown who ten chooses at random who sends to who and informs them all. I will be the only one seeing he photos prior to swapping except I will be sending a photo of mine to wood shavings for verification.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Im not in this, just making an observation. It seems to me it makes more sence and sounds more fair if everyone that wants in is just randomly paired and no one see's pics untill the reciepient recieves the packages and posts pics. Thats the way pen swaps work and it always works and theres never anyone questioning pairings because someone got to see pics before pairings were made.:thumbsup:


The way we're doing this worked in the marking gauge swap. It was done like that there because in the Mallet swap someone didn't make a mallet and someone almost got left out of getting one. Someone made one for that person to fix it but that person made 2.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Simply making a post to keep it at the top so it won't get lost. Thanks for thinking about joining in on the swap have fun with it and enjoy the box that you will receive, but most of all the enjoy knowing that the one you made will be enjoyed by someone that you more than likely don't know. 

Jerry


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Won't be able to participate in this one, but for those of you still on the fence here's a few pics of some I did recently just to get the creative juices flowing (think outside the box):


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like that last one.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

So the deadline is now June 30th, right? Will a bandsaw box be within the rules?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Woodwart said:


> So the deadline is now June 30th, right? Will a bandsaw box be within the rules?


is it a box
is it a product from a tree
is it gonna have a lid of some sort

yes yes yes then to me i would think - yes


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> is it a box
> is it a product from a tree
> is it gonna have a lid of some sort
> 
> yes yes yes then to me i would think - yes


If it looks like a box
and it walks like a box
it's a box

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Well folks how are we doing on the lidded box swap. Anyone started theirs?

Jerry


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Like the other threads I will sticky it until its over. :thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

wood shavings said:


> Well folks how are we doing on the lidded box swap. Anyone started theirs?
> 
> Jerry


I'm still at the planing stage. I'm trying to figure out just what kind of box I would give to, well, one of the guys. My first Idea was a good one but didn't fit the size limits. If it was for the wife there are just short of a million ideas. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Like the other threads I will sticky it until its over. :thumbsup:


Just what does that mean? Like in sticky note?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*special thanks*

A thank you goes out to all that are keeping this on track and headed in the correct direction.

Special thanks to rrbrown for posting this as a sticky post. I guess that means keeping it at the top or ( TTT to the top ).

Jerry


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> I'm trying to figure out just what kind of box I would give to, well, one of the guys. My first Idea was a good one but didn't fit the size limits. If it was for the wife there are just short of a million ideas.
> .


Maybe if we made more gifts for the wives our hobby/ forum would be better supported tolerated and they wouldn't mess with our Mallets (see various posts from mallet swaps about wives and kids stealing the items.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Maybe if we made more gifts for the wives our hobby/ forum would be better supported tolerated and they wouldn't mess with our Mallets (see various posts from mallet swaps about wives and kids stealing the items.


This is a good way to give a gift to our wives. We tell we 'ordered' it from ....., with a bit of luck we can boast one from overseas

Talking of mallets - how is yours holding up?


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> This is a good way to give a gift to our wives. We tell we 'ordered' it from ....., with a bit of luck we can boast one from overseas
> 
> Talking of mallets - how is yours holding up?


It is holding up well. It has seen some use. not heavy use but enough to really appreciate he weight it carries.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I'm still at the planing stage. I'm trying to figure out just what kind of box I would give to, well, one of the guys. My first Idea was a good one but didn't fit the size limits. If it was for the wife there are just short of a million ideas.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


My first idea was a dovetail box made all by hand tools with a rounded front, sides, back, and lid. I could try some inlay on the front and top. Then I thought it might be too much work when summer is coming up and I'm only starting my big summer builds. I have a dinning table that I need to finish and four dressers for the kids, bed for mom and I, burro with a mirror on top and two end tables for my wife and I again, and then there's all the small items my wife wants me yo build for a family gathering. That is not even talking about getting firewood from the forest or bringing as many lodgepole pine trees that have been sitting on a friend's cabin property for around four years. Some of them are very long, over 100'. It would be nice to bring something back that long but my trailer is only 12' long. I might be able to bring back logs 14' long but not much longer. I have a friend that has a friend, you know how that goes, that has a backyard milling machine. My friend said that he would see what he would do with his friend for me to mill these logs. 

I need to do all that this summer while teaching summer school, actually ESY but no one normally knows what that is or the differences from summer school. 

Okay, a box to give away might be a little more simple than I wanted, but it will still be "a good one." ; ).

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I think I will make a box like Tom MacDonald did on Rough Cut back on the 4/29/13 program on PBS. It might be a little different though. I like more curves and not boxy stuff, even for a box.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Al B Thayer said:


> Just what does that mean? Like in sticky note?
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


Sticks to the top of the list.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Have my design in mind for the most part. The rest will come together as I go. Should hopefully be starting in the next few days. 

How about everyone else?


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Sort of started

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's what it won't be. Hand cut dove tails. Inlay. Two contrasting colors. Made with hand tools. Made with multi colored wood. Finished with polly.

So I've narrowed it down. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Here's what it won't be. Hand cut dove tails. Inlay. Two contrasting colors. Made with hand tools. Made with multi colored wood. Finished with polly.


LOL

Are you making fun of my other post? It's okay, I don't care. We are all friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

vursenbach said:


> LOL
> 
> Are you making fun of my other post? It's okay, I don't care. We are all friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


No. I didn't remember what you had posted. In my process to come up with an idea I knew the aspects I had excluded would be aspects done by others that I would not want to be compared too.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

vursenbach said:


> LOL
> 
> Are you making fun of my other post? It's okay, I don't care. We are all friends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Just looked back at your post. That's so funny! I had no idea!

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

Question, does it mater if it is hinged or not?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I would have to say no. Lidded box does not require hinges. Although I was thinking that's a big box not to be hinged. Might just be me but I think of small boxes as having a lift off lid not the bigger ones.

That's just my opinion not official.


----------



## 4reel (Mar 3, 2013)

*tea box*

Thanks for the input on hinges, I hate doing those and they are pricy. I am thinking Tea box of something like that. 
It appears you were a marine. I was a Navy guy myself. I prefer floating to running.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

My boys are interested in joining the swap. My six year old has decided he will keep his box and not join. My nine year old is trying to hit the deadline. 









Is there an age limit?


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

I see no issues with it, I say let him enter! Besides, had you not told us, we probably wouldn't have known.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Praise*

I Have two boys ages 21 and 19 they spent many hours in the shop with dad and we made many projects from simple to complex, some of simple ones I cherish the most. So if your boys would be proud to share it with someone. YES they can participate. 

Jerry


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Ok ... Me arms been twisted ... I think me in


I know - no pictures it didn't happen. I'll email the pics on completion


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks. He is almost done with the sanding and then needs to decide how to attach the lid. He just might make it by June 2nd.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

GoIrish said:


> Thanks. He is almost done with the sanding and then needs to decide how to attach the lid. He just might make it by June 2nd.


Wait I thought the deadline was the end of June


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

First post of this thread says deadline June 30. Hope I didn't miss something


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

DST said:


> First post of this thread says deadline June 30. Hope I didn't miss something


The deadline was earlier then it was pushed back.

Not that I was paying attention lol


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

I am sorry for the confusion and I appreciate the clarification. Definitely takes some pressure off.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

I do my best work under pressure.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes but no one wants a pressure treated box


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> The deadline was earlier then it was pushed back.
> 
> Not that I was paying attention lol


So the deadline is now JUNE 30th? I'm just confirming.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

vursenbach said:


> So the deadline is now JUNE 30th? I'm just confirming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


I believe that's right. Someone went back and changed post one to reflect a longer time.


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Haven't really been on here in quite a while, missed the previous swaps and didn't catch this one in time.
Hopefully I can join in on a future swap.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

wolfmanyoda said:


> Haven't really been on here in quite a while, missed the previous swaps and didn't catch this one in time.
> Hopefully I can join in on a future swap.


You still have time for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*Still welcome*

Yes there is still plenty of time to complete a lidded box. Make the box get a photo of it sent in so you get entered in the swap, photo due in June 30th to be part of swap.

Jerry


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Apr 10, 2009)

Wish I did but I'm in the middle of a new bathroom at home and only weekends to work on that.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

So I haven't had a lot of time lately but just realized the deadline is coming. How many of you have or will be submitting there lidded boxes? No pictures just a show of hands so to speak.:thumbsup:


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Haven't received any entries yet. Doesn't look like I'll be able to enter myself either. House isn't complete yet which means no work area. Next one!


----------



## Old Air Force (Jan 14, 2013)

Black540i said:


> Haven't received any entries yet. Doesn't look like I'll be able to enter myself either. House isn't complete yet which means no work area. Next one!


So have any entries come in yet? I am still scrambling trying to get this done.


----------



## Black540i (Jan 4, 2013)

Nope. Not a single entry yet. Have to say that I'm quite surprised by that too.


----------



## Old Air Force (Jan 14, 2013)

I am guessing there are no entries yet, so there is no reason to spend the day scrambling to finish my box. Good news is trying to participate in this swap inspired me to learn a lot of new things. Bad news is it seems like the timing of this was bad for so many people. Perhaps we can try it again a little later. In the meantime I will continue trying to improve my skills.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree. Timing was bad. I had my box almost finished about three weeks ago. I had maybe 1 hour left but then was not able to get back to it. It's still not finished. I could have pushed it and found the time but with the news that others don't have a box either, I didn't finish it. I'm not going to give any photos, but there was secret compartment where money could be hidden and the lid slid off, like a pencil box. I might have to keep it and then make another.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## keith long (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry guys, I just did not get the chance to make one. Maybe the next time.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

yeah Ill try for next time, ive got something started but not shop atm


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't know why this build just didn't move me to build something. Im looking forward to the next swap.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I too fell behind unfortunately. 
I am trying to build a dresser for my daughter and with summer in full swing I think most people must be enjoying other things too. I am only half finished with my box and just don't seem to have the extra time to dedicate it to a swap


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I am surprised that there were no entries. 
I got a box about 75% done but my wife had a gran mall seizure a few weeks ago which pre-empted my workshop time. She's doing fine, thankfully. I think I'm going to finish the box and give it to her for Christmas.


----------



## TraskRiverProduction (Jul 12, 2013)

*Trask River Productions*

Check out my Wood Shop
Trask River Productions

www.traskriverproductions.com

It's ran through a high school as a unregistered/unofficial non-profit organization


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TraskRiverProduction said:


> Check out my Wood Shop
> Trask River Productions
> 
> www.traskriverproductions.com
> ...


Not-for-profit or otherwise, your 2 posts (thus far) are technically spam.


----------

